# BSOD When Coming Out of Hibernate after upgrading from windows 7



## MjaxMajoran (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello, before upgrading to windows 10, I was able to hibernate and sleep mode with no problems, however after the upgrade I run into a consistent BSOD every time I try to resume my PC.

WhoCrashed gives this Information and I have included the full crash dumps as attachments, please let me know what I can do to fix this.

Crash dump directory: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Thu 7/30/2015 5:45:22 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\073015-70968-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x14D220) 
Bugcheck code: 0x154 (0xFFFFE0019015B000, 0xFFFFD000426749C0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: CUSTOM_ERROR
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Thu 7/30/2015 5:45:22 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: fltmgr.sys (FLTMGR!FltGetStreamContext+0x627) 
Bugcheck code: 0x154 (0xFFFFE0019015B000, 0xFFFFD000426749C0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: CUSTOM_ERROR
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Thu 7/30/2015 4:37:30 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\073015-71250-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: cdrom.sys (cdrom+0x23392) 
Bugcheck code: 0x7A (0xFFFFC0011ADBCF88, 0xFFFFFFFFC000000E, 0x117A08860, 0xFFFFF80103D93392)
Error: KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: SCSI CD-ROM Driver
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the requested page of kernel data from the paging file could not be read into memory. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time. 
Google query: Microsoft Corporation KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

That is something I didn't test when I had the preview version on. I just installed the 10240 build and I will test it and get back to this thread.


----------



## MjaxMajoran (Jul 30, 2015)

I'll be awaiting. your discoveries and solutions in ernest


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Well I tried it 4 times and it woke up with no issues. However I did notice, under Win 8.1 I would get the NORMAL logon screen after waking up, but now its a different screen. Note I do have a fingerprint reader on this system, and that's how its setup to login.

I don't know what kind of system you have, but you may have a driver problem. I know that when I went and tried the preview versions of WIN 10, I needed a new driver from HP (Laptop is an HP machine). Before I installed the driver, the finger print reader would not work. So you may want to check your hardware manufacture and see if there are any updates for your system.


Wish I could be more helpful


----------



## MjaxMajoran (Jul 30, 2015)

I'll try that method see if it works, leaving the thread open untill I know for sure though, that way if anyone else has ideas they can throw em at me  Thanks anyway!


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

I would completely uninstall AVG, include using the removal tool. 
http://www.avg.com/us-en/utilities
Next go to HP's support site for your laptop model and check for an updated driver (you may have to look under Win8 support for this) for your Bluetooth adapter (Broadcom).
If you are no longer using RadialPoint Security Services you should uninstall it. 
Test to see if you get anymore BSOD. If no, then reinstall AVG or whatever you like


----------



## MjaxMajoran (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't have AVG on this computer, I never have, I have tried updating pretty much everything by this point with little to no results. I also have never had anything called radial point security services...


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

The dumps show drivers from AVG, maybe left overs from a free trail or something but highly
possible to be the problem. It would be best to run the removal tool from AVG to rid of 
all traces.

```
AVG modules currently installed:
AVGIDSDriver	Fri Oct 09 14:06:32 2009  AVGIDSDriver.sys
AVGIDSEH	Fri Oct 09 14:06:51 2009  AVGIDSEH.sys
AVGIDSFilter	Fri Oct 09 14:05:43 2009  AVGIDSFilter.sys
Broadcom BT modules currently installed:
btwl2cap	  Fri Feb 11 17:06:04 2011   btwl2cap.sys
bcmwl664	  Fri May 20 17:40:51 2011  bcmwl664.sys
btwavdt	  Thu Jun 23 07:53:33 2011  btwavdt.sys
btwrchid	  Thu Jun 23 07:56:51 2011  btwrchid.sys
btwaudio	  Wed Jul 06 15:39:13 2011  btwaudio.sys
```


----------

